# 

## domeldoom

Witam
zastanawiam się nad montażem fotowoltaiki - polecicie rzetelnych wykonawców? Woj. małopolskie,  śląskie.
pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## maciuspala

Ja znam tylko jednego co mi montował i jestem bardzo zadowolony,ostatnio montował też forumowiczowi i ten też jest zadowolony.Jak coś to namiary na priv.Tomek jest z okolic Sącza ale montuje na dużym obszarze.

----------


## marcinbbb

Przcie tu będą same reklamy a rzetelnych wykonawców brak. Po co w ogóle taki temat?

----------


## domeldoom

> Przcie tu będą same reklamy a rzetelnych wykonawców brak. Po co w ogóle taki temat?


Być może zadowolony klient coś poleci, a niezadowolony odradzi...
jak na razie reklam brak.

----------


## vr5

> Witam
> zastanawiam się nad montażem fotowoltaiki - polecicie rzetelnych wykonawców? Woj. małopolskie,  śląskie.
> pozdrawiam
> Tomek


Mały rekonesans po najbliższej okolicy. Jeśli gdzieś zauważysz instalację, która Ci się spodoba, to spróbuj wypytać właściciela o szczegóły. Jak trafisz na kilku rozmownych, to rozszerzysz swoje horyzonty.

----------


## Matahari89

Ja mogę polecić usługi firmy [SPAM] z Rzeszowa która działa już od 2009 roku co pozwala szacować że będzie działać długo i w razie czego świadczyć usługę serwisu i gwarancji  :smile:

----------


## enermos

> Ja mogę polecić usługi firmy Solartime z Rzeszowa która działa już od 2009 roku co pozwala szacować że będzie działać długo i w razie czego świadczyć usługę serwisu i gwarancji


*Solartime z rzeszowa - Odradzam!!!* Bardzo niesympatyczni!!! Na sam widok człowiek ucieka...


Drogi autorze, pozbieraj wyceny z okolicznych firm a my (ja na pewno) ocenimy  :wink:

----------


## Mateusz121

Akurat brałem od Solartime moją fotowoltaikę i jestem zadowolony, szybki i profesjonalny montaż. Nie odczułem by ktoś był niesympatyczny. Dla mnie ważne są gwarancję i serwis, cena też była konkurencyjna jeśli chodzi o użyte podzespoły.

----------


## tomekp0

> Akurat brałem od Solartime moją fotowoltaikę i jestem zadowolony, szybki i profesjonalny montaż. Nie odczułem by ktoś był niesympatyczny. Dla mnie ważne są gwarancję i serwis, cena też była konkurencyjna jeśli chodzi o użyte podzespoły.


Ja akurat od tej firmy nie brałem instalacji, ale jeżeli robią fotowoltanikę na takim samym poziomie jak marketing w internecie to chyba jednak warto rozglądnąć się za kimś innym  :wink:

----------


## Mateusz121

Na temat ich marketingi się nie wypowiem, nie mają branża. Dla mnie liczą się konkrety a nie ,,reklamy' a oni są konkretni.

----------


## Stealth

> Akurat brałem od Solartime moją fotowoltaikę i jestem zadowolony, szybki i profesjonalny montaż. Nie odczułem by ktoś był niesympatyczny. Dla mnie ważne są gwarancję i serwis, cena też była konkurencyjna jeśli chodzi o użyte podzespoły.


Tego nie mogę powiedzieć, że polecam lub nie bo nie wykonali u mnie instalacji, natomiast mogę napisać, że wycenili u mnie instalacje dość drogo (ok. 5,5 tys./kW). Inna firma, też z Rzeszowa, przebiła ją ceną, która oscylowała na granicy 6 tysięcy. Co do samej wyceny, to dość rzeczowo zostało ono wykonane. To pewnie zależy na jakiego "menegera" się trafi.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Akurat brałem od Solartime moją fotowoltaikę i jestem zadowolony, szybki i profesjonalny montaż. Nie odczułem by ktoś był niesympatyczny. Dla mnie ważne są gwarancję i serwis, cena też była konkurencyjna jeśli chodzi o użyte podzespoły.


Pokażesz zdjęcie instalacji z moim postem? Czy mamy to traktować jak spam od człowieczka który zarejestrował się na forum aby polecać kiepską firmę?

----------


## Mateusz121

Tylko pytanie czy ta inna firma z Rzeszowa daje dobrą gwarancję ? czy materiały z jakich montują mają atesty i są porządne ? Ci z Solartime mają spore branie w mojej okolicy.

----------


## tobiasz86

Mateusz121 Twoje wypowiedzi śmierdzą trolem , z kilometra czuć że dla nich pracujesz lub masz jakiś interes w reklamie. marcinbbb niestety miał rację, najlepiej popytaj lokalnych wykonawców lub poproś o namiary i opinie sąsiadów którzy już instalacje mają zamontowaną

----------


## kedlaw0

Mateusz ewidentnie wali w trąbę i robi tu marketing. Raportować.

----------


## tobiasz86

Nie wiem jak odbierają to inni czytający ale ja widząc tego typu reklamę unikam firmy z daleka bo ona już na samym początku kontaktu z potencjalnym klientem zaczyna od kłamstwa.

----------


## Stealth

> Tylko pytanie czy ta inna firma z Rzeszowa daje dobrą gwarancję ? czy materiały z jakich montują mają atesty i są porządne ? Ci z Solartime mają spore branie w mojej okolicy.


Ta "inna" firma oferowała panele Bruk Bet BEM 370W i falownik .... Spirvent. Słyszałem o jakichś problemach tej firmy ale nie zagłębiałem się w to już, gdyż cena na poziomie 19 tysięcy była dla mnie zbyt duża jak za moc ok. 3 kW.
To, że Solartime ma branie to tylko świadczy o dobrym marketingu. Na "Fejsie" siedzi ich kobita i ciągle zachwala. Coś w tym jest. Ceny w porównaniu z dwiema innymi firmami, od których miałem możliwość wycenić instalację, wychodziły wysokie. Zresztą napisałem to wcześniej.

----------


## jacek.1971

Też poszukuje firm z terenu Śląska proszę o pomoc w wyborze , potrzebuje instalacje  od 6,5 do 6,9 kwh

----------


## jacek.1971

Jest tu pare osób na forum ze śląskiego, proszę o pomoc w wyborze firmy

----------


## damijot

> Mateusz121 Twoje wypowiedzi śmierdzą trolem , z kilometra czuć że dla nich pracujesz lub masz jakiś interes w reklamie. marcinbbb niestety miał rację, najlepiej popytaj lokalnych wykonawców lub poproś o namiary i opinie sąsiadów którzy już instalacje mają zamontowaną


Z całym szacunkiem, to że ktoś jest 'lokalnym' wykonawcą, nie oznacza, że robi dobrze, często małe firmy robią instalacje budżetowe, źle uziemione oraz montaże niezgodne z obecnie panującymi przepisami - nie mówiąc o tym, że fakt panele i inwertery kupują ok, bo na to klienci zwracają uwagę, ale konstrukcje to często jakieś nie porozumienie, a warunkiem odwołania się o gwarancje do producenta jest dobrze wykonany montaż.. a to wszystko ponieważ mają tylko podstawowe szkolenia - a większość zwinie się za kilka miesięcy z rynku max 2-3 lat z rynku, a mają wejść przepisy mówiące o serwisach instalacji i wtedy znowu trzeba kogoś szukać.

----------


## tobiasz86

Ja nie twierdzę że lokalny wykonawca jest najlepszy ale takiego można zweryfikować chociażby przyglądnąć się inwestycji którą właśnie wykonuje...

----------


## r19

Hymon Energy.... cały wątek usunięty.... cenzura i kasa rządzi....  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja nie twierdzę że lokalny wykonawca jest najlepszy ale takiego można zweryfikować chociażby przyglądnąć się inwestycji którą właśnie wykonuje...


Poradzisz, na co zwracać uwagę patrząc na dach? Jak poznać dobrego wykonawcę?

----------


## tobiasz86

Chociażby estetyka wykonania dużo może powiedzieć o wykonawcy, to czy ogniwa względem siebie są ułożone w jednej płaszczyźnie, czy przewody są w odpowiednich-odpornych na uf osłonach i czy są odpowiednio podwieszone. Ważna kwestia to też żeby wykonawca instalacji nie uszkodził tego co już na dachu jest, warto porobić zdjęcia na naszego pokrycia i jego otoczenia w razie problemów bo nie problem uszkodzony uszkodzić blachę czy dachówkę. Podobnie na dole w obrębie inwertera jeśli oczywiście mamy możliwość aby przyjrzeć się sposobowi i estetyce prowadzenia przewodów _ to też jest kwestią bezpieczeństwa. W YT jest kilka filmów na temat "błędy w instalacjach pv"

----------


## jarekmaz

Z ziemi wszystko na dachu wygląda dobrze  :smile: ) Ja sie rozgladam za jakims wykonawcą który instaluje w okolicach oswiecimia... niedawno sam chcialem sobie zainstalowac ale jak sie dowiedzialem ile to papierologii to juz wole prywaciarzowi zaplacic  :smile: )

----------


## tobiasz86

Niekoniecznie, z jak piszesz ziemi widać bardzo ładnie czy ogniwa ułożone są równo w jednej płaszczyźnie, czy zachowane są odstępy od krawędzi, c czy przewody solarne są podwieszone...

----------


## lesiu681

Ja jestem zwolennikiem lokalnych, sprawdzonych firm. Szukając firmy, która zamontowałaby mi PV podpytywałem również znajomych i na podstawie m.in. ich opinii wybrałem firmę, która jest zlokalizowana niedaleko mojej miejscowości. Z wyboru sprzętu  jak i montażu byłem zadowolony. Po kilku miesiącach z niewiadomych przyczyn mój falownik utracił łączność z aplikacją i po moim telefonie za dwa dni przyjechał przedstawiciel firmy i skonfigurował mi na nowo połączenie. Może była to pierdoła ale wiem teraz, że w razie problemów mam firmę pod ręką i nie muszę prosić się i wydzwaniać w nieskończoność.

----------


## kysztof_2

Dokładnie, mi się wydaje że jednak z tymi "lokalnymi" firmami można się szybciej dogadać i jakoś każdy chce to szybko załatwić, żeby nie mieć później złej opinii na swoim terenie. Taka firma zawsze prędzej przyjedzie rozpoznać co to za problem niż wielka w której od zgłoszenia problemu do zgłoszenia ekipie interwencyjnej często schodzi trochę czasu.

----------


## kysztof_2

Jeśli chodzi o firmę z małopolski to spokojnie mogę polecić tę która mi i moim znajomym montowała

----------


## jarekmaz

Jaka to firma? Sam rozglądam się za firmą działającą na terenie Małopolski. Z Krakowa jest Columbus ale opinie są nieciekawe. Mógłbyś coś polecić?

----------


## woronkotomasz

@jarekmaz

Też słyszałem średnie opinie o Columbus Energy, ale jeśli szukasz firmy na terenie Małopolski, to z miejscowości, w której mieszkam  :spam:  Z tego co się orientuję działają na terenie całej Małopolski i słyszałem bardzo dobre opinie.

----------


## Maria.Strzelecka

> Witam
> zastanawiam się nad montażem fotowoltaiki - polecicie rzetelnych wykonawców? Woj. małopolskie,  śląskie.
> pozdrawiam
> Tomek


wybierz firmę z dużym doświadczeniem i porządnym sprzętem bo to inwestycja jest na lata

----------


## bobrow

> wybierz firmę z dużym doświadczeniem i porządnym sprzętem bo to inwestycja jest na lata


A kolega S-max wybrał znaną firmę z wieloletnim doświedczeniem , która uruchamiając instalację pod pełnym napięciem rozłączała i załączała obwody DC (podpowiem -jest to kardynalnym błędem).
No ,ale przecież wyjątki potwierdzają regułę , nieprawdaż ? :rotfl: 
Zdrówka.

----------


## s max

Bedę się powtarzał patrzyć majstrom na ręce !!! duża - mała firma nie ma znaczenia. Ciekawe na te oddane do użytkowania prawie 30 tys instalacji (mój prąd) w 2019  ile jest zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką ? kable luźno wiszące, bez peszli bo przecież kabel podwójnie izolowany nic mu się nie stanie, widziałem inwerter wiszący obok zlewu bo nie ma miejsca gdzie indziej. Życie życiem jeden zwraca na to uwagę inny ma to gdzieś - ma działać a nie wszyscy się na tym znają i nie chce im się szukać w necie instrukcji montażu PV. Popatrzcie na te forum, ile nas jest co się choć trochę tym zainteresują albo inaczej chociaż próbują się podpytać na co zwrócić uwagę przy montażu PV. 1% z tych ok 30.000 tys. instalacji ???

----------


## kysztof_2

Dokładnie, mała czy dużą nie robi różnicy. Sposób wykonania i podejście do tematu się liczy. Kto pozwala na takie rzeczy??? Żeby kable bez peszli puszczać, czy w okolicach gdzie jest pobierana woda?
No tak firm dużo ale jeden od drugiego wykonawcy się różnią , więc po to mamy forum żeby sobie wzajemnie podpowiadać

----------


## bobrow

A teraz jeszcze taki drobiazg np peszle i trytytki nie UV...
Czyli przez rok może dwa może być cacy , a następnie wszystko zaczyna się kruszyć i przewodziki DC zaczynają fruwać po dachu ...a wtedy uszkadza się ich izolacja ...a wtedy....itd/itp...
To też sprawdzajcie przy montażu-praktycznie tylko na opakowaniu zobaczycie czy w/w osprzęt jest UV.
To tak na maleńkim marginesie...

----------


## kysztof_2

Trafne spostrzeżenie

----------


## kysztof_2

Zaufanie fajna sprawa, ale kontrola jest jeszcze lepsza  :yes:

----------


## bobrow

Tak jest w każdej branży, kwalifikacje nie są sprawdzane -a nawet wymagane...

----------


## jarekmaz

> @jarekmaz
> 
> Też słyszałem średnie opinie o Columbus Energy, ale jeśli szukasz firmy na terenie Małopolski, to z miejscowości, w której mieszkam (SPAM) Z tego co się orientuję działają na terenie całej Małopolski i słyszałem bardzo dobre opinie.


Dzieki, faktycznie porzadna firma. Jestem juz po pierwszej rozmowie, zapowiada sie obiecująco  :smile:

----------


## mariusz82

4.000 netto za 1kW to atrakcyjna oferta? Pytam bo dostałem do skrzynki ulotkę jakiejś lokalnej firmy.

----------


## Swiatel33

Witam Serdecznie,
Ja natomiast nie polecam wykonawcy Aguia Media S.C. z Kobióra, wykonywali dla mnie instalację i zgodnie z opinią techniczną jest wykonana niepoprawnie.
Główne problemy to kable leżące bezpośrednio na dachu oraz niewypoziomowana konstrukcja krzywiąca panele. Wykonawca zasłania się dobrym pewnikiem i pewnie sprawa znajdzie finał w sądzie.  Z mojej strony polecam zasięgnąć porady i dystrybutorów markowych komponentów, posiadają oni bazę dobrych wykonawców.
Ja skusiłem się na markowe elementy i dobre opinie na oferto. Jednak mam obecnie spory problem, którego nikomu nie życzę. Fotowoltaika ma sens i powinna nas cieszyć szczególnie w słoneczne dni. I ZGADZAM SIĘ GRUNT TO DOBRE KOMPONENTY I B.DOBRY WYKONAWCA Z CERTYFIKATAMI.

----------


## tobiasz86

Małgorzatachrzan- ile ten zielony szit płaci co za trolowanie?

----------


## alicjamarciniak90

> Małgorzatachrzan- ile ten zielony szit płaci co za trolowanie?


ktoś jak się wypowiada to niekoniecznie musi trolować.. ktoś coś poleca bo jest zadowolony, a każdemu z nas zależy żeby wszystko było wykonane jak najlepiej

----------


## tobiasz86

Owszem Alicjo, ale podobny tekst w co najmniej dwóch różnych tematach, wysłant z nowego konta świadczy tylko o trolowaniu.

----------


## arkadiuszkalinowski7

> Owszem Alicjo, ale podobny tekst w co najmniej dwóch różnych tematach, wysłant z nowego konta świadczy tylko o trolowaniu.


nie koniecznie  :wink:  bo ja też u nich robiłem i ich polecam  :smile:

----------


## tobiasz86

Ja nie twierdzę że to zła firma, ale takie chwyty reklamowe to czysta żenada! Jeśli chcą się zareklamować niech napiszą prosto, a nie podszywają się pod niby zadowolonych klientów. Mnie osobiście takie praktyki brzydzą i nawet nie patrze na ich ofertę!
A co arku, ty też od nich  :smile:

----------


## annakwiatkowska

temat forum jest o rzetelnych wykonawcach są tutaj ludzie, którzy są zadowoleni z wykonawcy i nie wiem po co miałby ktoś się podszywać pod kogoś. Ja kiedy jestem zadowolona to polecam  :smile:

----------


## jarekmaz

Dlatego własnie najlepiej szukac opinii na fb  :smile:  Tam pod własnym nazwyskiem prawdziwi klienci

----------


## annakwiatkowska

dokładnie, można przecież opinie sprawdzić w innych źródłach na temat danej firmy  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> dokładnie, można przecież opinie sprawdzić w innych źródłach na temat danej firmy


Oglądałaś?
Niestety, tak działa marketing internetowy (nie chodzi mi o konkretną sytuację - a o mechanizmy i narzędzia).

----------


## Elfir

Kaizen - annakwiatkowska i arkadiuszkalinowski7  IMHO to ta sama firma spamerska. Właśnie czekam aż podpadną bardziej i bedzie mozna z czystym sumieniem zbanować.

----------


## marcinbbb

> temat forum jest o rzetelnych wykonawcach są tutaj ludzie, którzy są zadowoleni z wykonawcy i nie wiem po co miałby ktoś się podszywać pod kogoś. Ja kiedy jestem zadowolona to polecam


Zielony schit to polecana przez ciebie firma... wystarczy poszukać płacą 3gr/posta właśnie z tego powodu zarobiłaś 9 gr. jeszcze trochę dobrych opinii i będziesz miała na kajzerkę  :smile:

----------


## d7d

3 gr / post? Zdecydowanie za mało. Taka płaca nie wystarczy na ee.
Powinni więcej płacić

----------


## marcinbbb

Wpadniesz na inne fora to zrozumiesz że Zielony schit jest wszędzie i wszyscy go chwalą. A prawda jest taka że to badziew a nie firma.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Wpadniesz na inne fora to zrozumiesz że Zielony schit jest wszędzie i wszyscy go chwalą. A prawda jest taka że to badziew a nie firma.


Dobra firma nie musi robić reklamy - zadowoleni klienci sami zareklamują. Natomiast partacze chwytają się brzytwy, żeby pozyskać klienta. Już to kiedyś pisałem ale powtórzę, stosowanie chwytów jak wyżej, podszywanie się pod niby zadowolonych klientów to dla mnie całkowite dno. Jak można zaufać takiej firmie skoro już na poziomie reklamy kłamią w żywe oczy! Porażka!

----------


## kysztof_2

Wyłapywać- dawać znać reszcie forumowiczów. Bez litości

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

To może ja od siebie kilka wniosków z naszych doświadczeń? 

- Nie podpisuj niczego po godzinie, tylko sobie czas na porównanie ofert.
- Przeczytaj umowę, Umowa to dokument na bazie którego będzie realizowana inwestycja a potem gwarancje.
- Zwróć uwagę, czy firma działa dłużej niż rok.Spółki z o.o. sprawdźmy w KRS a działalności osobowe w bazie CEIDG.
- Właściwy dobór instalacji. Prosumenci powinni dobierać moc instalacji do rocznego zużycia energii elektrycznej. Więcej nie znaczy lepiej.
- Pytaj zawsze o personel firmy, szczególnie o kadrę inżynieryjną. Ktoś powinien dobrze przygotować rozplanowanie i całość inwestycji.
- Warto sprawdzić referencje i ich jakość.
- Autoryzacje - sprawdź czy firma jakimiś dysponuje. To daje pewność i wygodę w realizacji gwarancji.
- Może oczywiste, ale.....siedziba. Warto zobaczyć biuro firmy i tam podpisać umowę.
- Fizyczny magazyn: Magazyn z towarem jest niezbędny dla profesjonalnej firmy wykonawczej. Nie można montować większej ilości instalacji bez podręcznego zapasu sprzętu i towaru.
- Własna ekipa montażowa - Praca z podwykonawcami to nic złego, jednak nie da się dobrze świadczyć serwisów bez własnego, zatrudnionego personelu.

Zgadzacie się? dodalibyście coś?

----------


## mitch

> - Może oczywiste, ale.....siedziba. Warto zobaczyć biuro firmy i tam podpisać umowę.


Nie warto podpisywać umowy w biurze firmy, pozbawiamy się możliwości wycofania się z inwestycji w przypadku, gdy jednak z jakiegoś powodu dojdziemy do wniosku, że nie chcemy współpracować z daną firmą. Były już takie przypadki i tylko podpisanie umowy poza lokalem uratowało inwestora przed wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto (zainteresowani wiedzą, o jakiej firmie piszę  :no: ).

----------


## corey10

Bardzo prosiłbym o propozycję profesjonalnego wykonawcy, który zrobiłby niewielką instalację na domu w okolicach Zamościa.

----------


## corey10

Nikt nie kojarzy jakiś porządnych firm ze wschodniej Polski?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Nie warto podpisywać umowy w biurze firmy, pozbawiamy się możliwości wycofania się z inwestycji w przypadku, gdy jednak z jakiegoś powodu dojdziemy do wniosku, że nie chcemy współpracować z daną firmą. Były już takie przypadki i tylko podpisanie umowy poza lokalem uratowało inwestora przed wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto (zainteresowani wiedzą, o jakiej firmie piszę ).


Właśnie chodzi o to, żeby w momencie podpisywania umowy byc juz pewnym, że chce się z daną firmą współpracować.Szanujmy się wzajemnie - w kontrkście inwestor i instalator.  Popatrz na te moje punkty kompleksowo  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> Właśnie chodzi o to, żeby w momencie podpisywania umowy byc juz pewnym, że chce się z daną firmą współpracować.Szanujmy się wzajemnie - w kontrkście inwestor i instalator.  Popatrz na te moje punkty kompleksowo


Patrzenie kompleksowe nie ma nic do rzeczy. Wiemy, jak wygląda rynek PV (i nie tylko) i wiemy jak wygląda podpisywanie umów w niektórych przypadkach i jak później wygląda odkręcanie takich umów. Na rynku jest miejsce dla każdego, i dla tzw. janusza biznesu (nie mylić z hurtownią  :wink:  ), dla porządnych firm i drogich firm. Każda z nich ma swój target. Problem zaczyna się wtedy, gdy inwestor orientuje się, że musi zapłacić 28 kpln za coś, co jest realnie warte 20 kpln, a za rozwiązanie umowy jeszcze musi zapłacić karę. Dlatego podpisywanie umów w lokalu firmy jest złym pomysłem. m.in. właśnie ze względu na brak szacunku do inwestora.

----------


## bartez_xx

> Nikt nie kojarzy jakiś porządnych firm ze wschodniej Polski?


 :spam: w Lublinie - PODOBNO robią i projektują dobrze (usłyszane od kolegi, sam nie mam doświadczenia!)

----------


## alicjamarciniak90

mi robił  :spam:   wszystko jest dobrze zrobione - polecam!

----------


## coachu13

Czyli nie widzę tu polecanych firm ze śląska i małopolski mimo, że wątek ma dwa lata.
Nikt nie chce podawać gdzie robił ?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Szukając dobrej firmy fotowoltaicznej znalazłem bardzo polecaną firme  może ktos coś kojarzy albo moze ktoś korzystał? Chcialbym sie dowiedzieć kilku rzeczy bo jestem zainteresowany. Podepne link moze ktos po str skojarz z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Jak zapytasz w 10 innych wątkach na tym samym forum to na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## d7d

> Szukając dobrej firmy fotowoltaicznej znalazłem bardzo polecaną firme FG ENERGY może ktos coś kojarzy albo moze ktoś korzystał? Chcialbym sie dowiedzieć kilku rzeczy bo jestem zainteresowany. Podepne link moze ktos po str skojarz z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi. [SPAM]


Zapytaj o te kilka rzeczy tych co polecali tą firmę a nie reklamuj firmy ....

----------


## Dorian Matyja

:spam: Podpinam link w którym jest kontakt do firmy. Lepiej zawsze dowiedziec sie u źródła a nie tylko u osób które reklamuja firme. Zadzwoń/ napisz maila/ dowiedz sie i bedziesz miał wszystko jasne. Pozdrawiam

----------


## finlandia

Ja się dziwię ile jeszcze firma FB E będzie próbowała wrzucać tu spamu?? Są zdecydowanym liderem w tym roku (a może i nie tylko) pod względem tych głupich postów od niby klientów. 
Codziennie banujemy przynajmniej dwa nowe nicki z tym samym a oni uparcie swoje.... 
Nawet napisałem im wiadomość na fb, ale zdaje się nie dotarła, bo chyba oni myślą w innym języku niż polski..

----------


## KlakierXx

Mógłby ktoś polecić dobrą firmę zajmującą się PV? Poszukuję już od jakiegoś czasu. Fajnie jakby ktoś opisał też jak dana firma się u niego sprawdziła. To duża inwestycja i szczerze mówiąc mam trochę obaw.

----------


## mitch

> Mógłby ktoś polecić dobrą firmę zajmującą się PV? Poszukuję już od jakiegoś czasu. Fajnie jakby ktoś opisał też jak dana firma się u niego sprawdziła. To duża inwestycja i szczerze mówiąc mam trochę obaw.





> Polecam sobie porównać kosztorysy u SPAM!  i SPAM!. U mnie sprawdziło się SPAM!. Kosztorys przyszedł szybko, instalacja przebiegła bezproblemowo, firma zajęła się również dofinansowaniem. Za to mój znajomy wybrał SPAM! , bo wycena była korzystniejsza. Też sobie chwalił współpracę z Nimi, także to już indywidualnie trzeba się zorientować, ale te dwie firmy mogę polecić


Aż się prosi zacytować coś z Dnia Świra. O żesz... Ale żenujący (żeby nie napisać dosadniej) marketing.

----------


## jacek22

Też szukam takowej mieszkam w zachodniej Małopolsce ...Mam instalację o mocy 6,7 kW , którą chciałbym powiększyć o 3kW...Firma która robiła mi montaż to Sunday , nawet byłem z nich zadowolony bo zrobili szybko i porządnie... Dlatego też skontaktowałem się z nimi , tak BTW  , dziwna firma ma tylko kontakt internetowy i podany jeden numer komórki który nie odpowiada... Wysłałem mailową prośbę o kontakt , gość oddzwonił następnego dnia i....cisza pózniej brak oferty  . Próbowałem się skontaktować z miejscowymi firmami  i  ku memu zdziwieniu : Nie odpowiadają na maile , nie odbierają telefonów... Odpowiedziała jedna firma ze Śląska , która wstępnie podała cene 17000  za instalację 3kW, którą uważam za bardzo wysoką ...Szukam dalej.

----------


## filip.n

A ja poszukuję solidnej firmy z Warszawy lub okolic. Interesują mnie przejrzyste warunki umowy i oczywiście nie za wysokie ceny  :smile:  Ktoś mógłby coś polecić jakąś firmę? Najlepiej byłoby gdyby polecający bazował na osobistych doświadczeniach oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## drakul

Mogę polecic fachowców Z dużą pomoca i przekazywaniem wiedzy. Naprawdę w porządku.

----------


## azak43

Szukam firmy godnej polecenia,  zajmującej się montażem na terenie zachodniej Polski - woj. lubuskie...

----------


## marcinbbb

Wyślij zapytanie do wszystkich okolicznych firm i wybierzesz tę która poda dobry sprzęt za dobre pieniądze.

----------


## azak43

Tak trzeba będzie zrobić ...

----------


## eko_zgonus

> Czyli nie widzę tu polecanych firm ze śląska i małopolski mimo, że wątek ma dwa lata.
> Nikt nie chce podawać gdzie robił ?


ja brałem, gdzieś tu też na forum albo nie na tym a na wykopie, już nie pamiętam, polecaną ze Śląska Wichary.
Robiłem na Mazowszu, jestem zadowolony - przy LONGi SOLAR LR6-60PB 305 W FULL BLACK i Solar Edge wyszło ok 4000 za 1 kWp, lokalesi z mazowsza mieli dużo wyższe ceny.

----------


## silver_stas

> Czyli nie widzę tu polecanych firm ze śląska i małopolski mimo, że wątek ma dwa lata.
> Nikt nie chce podawać gdzie robił ?


   Ja od niedawna mam założoną instalację fotowoltaiczną o mocy 9,9 kW. Dom mam pod Krakowem , firma z Bielska- Białej, którą polecił mi znajomy u którego podobną instalację zrobili 2 lata temu . Właściciel ma wieloletnie doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie , po przyjeździe robi wycenę , później przesyła profesjonalny kompleksowy projekt w rozsądnej cenie. Ekipa  przyjeżdża w ustalonym  terminie i wykonuje prace sprawnie i przede wszystkim czysto . Do sprawdzenia i uruchomienia instalacji przyjeżdża elektryk o wysokich kwalifikacjach. Na koniec właściciel uruchamia falownik i  przesyła dokumentację do firmy energetycznej . Brzmi jak bajka? Niekoniecznie . Ja przy budowie domu nie miałem pośpiechu , więc mogłem sobie pozwolić na czekanie na dobrych i polecanych fachowców . Dzięki temu mieszkam już kilkanaście lat i nie mam żadnych usterek i problemów . Tak było i tym razem .

----------


## coachu13

Czyli kto to ?

----------


## silver_stas

Sun Eco Energy

----------


## gogush

> Nikt nie kojarzy jakiś porządnych firm ze wschodniej Polski?


Ekosed - u mnie wykonali dwie instalacje

----------


## Omega_WS

A jak tam Hymon z Tarnowa przędzie ? Był tu temat o nich ale już go nie widzę. Teraz nawet reklamy w tv mają.

----------


## jbloo

Sprawdzona firma z małopolski - brzesko/nowy sącz - proszę o info na priv

----------


## JC3

Cześć, podobnie jak wszyscy w tym temacie i ja szukam solidnej firmy w Łódzkim, (Bo wszystko tu tajne przez poufne, wymieniane tu to raczej małopolska i Warszawka),  Nie musi być najtańsza chodzi  mi o dobre komponenty solidność wykonania i oczywiście gwarancja. Byle nie była to firma krzak która po 5 latach zniknie z rynku. Moja miejscówka to  Zduńska Wola, Sieradz itd. Może ktoś coś podrzuci nawet na priv.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bartosz21

Moi rodzicie przymierzają się do paneli fotowoltaicznych. Najlepiej to chyba kilka ofert mieć z różnych firm i dopiero decydować tak myślę.

----------


## kamilp91

Ja mam niedługo spotkanie ze Strefą Energii, słyszeliście coś o nich?

----------


## ruder4s

Jeżeli chodzi o montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej w warmińsko-mazurskim, to polecam  :spam:

----------


## d7d

Dlaczego polecasz? Przecież (pewnie) nie masz instalacji PV.  :smile:

----------


## matigawron

Jeśli szukacie kogoś z Wielkopolski to polecam  :spam:  Firma cieszy się dobrą sławą, mają wielu zadowolonych klientów. Warto wziąć ich pod uwagę  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Jeśli szukacie kogoś z Wielkopolski to polecam  Firma cieszy się dobrą sławą, mają wielu zadowolonych klientów. Warto wziąć ich pod uwagę


Szkoda tego  :spam:  bo może bym dowiedział się która firma w Wielkopolsce cieszy się dobrą sławą  :smile:

----------


## tenobcy

Północne Podkarpacie... jeśli ktoś chce namiary, podam na priv.
U mnie skończyli w 3 dni na dachu z dachówką.

----------


## Lis Witalis

Ja korzystałem z  :spam:  i jestem zadowolony.  :smile:  Nie dam sobie ręki uciąć, ale chyba działają na całą Polskę.

----------


## niedowiarek

> Ja korzystałem z  i jestem zadowolony.  Nie dam sobie ręki uciąć, ale chyba działają na całą Polskę.


A od dawna u nich pracujesz? Powinieneś wiedzieć gdzie działają :big tongue: .

----------


## kamil777

Witam, jestem z mazowieckiego kilka dni temu zakładała u mnie firma E-FREE ZONE z Tarnowa działają na całą Polskę, z czystym sumieniem polecam zrobili 2 instalacje w rodzie ceny bardzo przystępne i własne ekipy, cała kasa po wykonaniu instalacji, mają też hurtownie fotowoltaiczna więc towar z pierwszej ręki.

----------


## Lis Witalis

> A od dawna u nich pracujesz? Powinieneś wiedzieć gdzie działają.


Nie pracuję dla nich, a oni pracowali dla mnie.  :smile:  Działają na całą Polskę. Polecam zapoznanie się z podstroną "Realizacje", wrzuciłbym Ci linka, ale znów mi oznaczą jako spam. Tak czy siak jest tam na przykład Grudziądz, Poznań, Podkarpacie... To ostatnie jest całkiem blisko Małopolski.  :smile:

----------


## zukers

Cześć,
czy może ktoś polecić rzetelną firmę fotowoltaiczną jestem z dolnego śląska.

----------


## bobrow

Witam Towarzystwo,
poproszę opinię (na priv , aby reklamy nie robić) nt firmy Intelus Energy z Chorzowa.
Syn się zdecydował na PV , a ja po dachu nie będę skakał ...(z wiekiem poziom ryzyka jednak wzrasta...zazwyczaj)
Z góry dzięki
Pzdr

PS
Chyba nie będzie spamu ze względu na samą nazwę firmy ?...

----------


## mitch

> A co sądzicie o tym by samemu zakupić panele i elementy instalacji w hurtowni takiej jak (SPAM), a wykonawcy szukać gdzie indziej? Podobno oni też robić projekt. Czym kierować się przy wyborze montażysty?


To był całkiem dobry pomysł, tylko:
1) na pewno nie w tej hurtowni (omijać szerokim łukiem!)
2) parę miesięcy temu.
3) oni zrobią projekt, wykona kto inny, a w razie wtopy wszyscy umyją ręce. Doskonały przepis na pasztet  :wink: 
W tej chwili chyba tylko najgorsi wykonawcy mają wolne terminy.

----------


## waka

Mi niedługo będzie robić 10kw solar industry z Krakowa.  Nie omieszkam podzielić się opinią po wykonanej robocie

----------


## Anastazja888

A u mnie wygląda tak. Okna już wymienione, dach jest w trakcie robienia i.... zastanawiam się nad panelami foto. Powiem szczerze, że nie wiem co o tym myśleć, bo jedni uważają, ze się opłaca a inni podchodzą sceptycznie do tego. Nie wiem... Ma też ruszyć czy już ruszyć program /moderowano/

----------


## waka

Więc założyła mi instalacje firma solarindustry z Krakowa.
Termin montażu miał być do 30marca, instalacja założona 22 kwietnia. Mam wrażenie, że gdybym się niedopominal, to nie zostałbym poinformowany o niedotrzymanie terminu. Termin był raz przekładany. W dzień w którym miała przyjechać ekipa nikt się nie zjawił i nie otrzymałem na ten temat informacji. Oczywiście żeby być na montażu musiałem wziąć wolne, więc po prostu posiedziałem sobie w domu. 
W następnym umówionym dniu zjawiła się ekipa, notabene bardzo mili i czyści goście. Zrobili konstrukcje na dachu, wstępne okablowanie i tyle, bo nie mieli ze sobą falownika i paneli. Panele przyszły kilka dni później kurierem i dobrze, że miałem wolne, bo nikt mnie o tym nie poinformował i nie wiem kto by je odebrał. Falownik też przyszedł kurierem ale przynajmniej o tym wiedziałem.
Na następny dzień zjawiła się ekipa i dokończyła montaż. Wszystko ładnie, czysto i bezproblemowo. 
Pv działa, wystawa południowo zachodnia w ładny dzień robi 68kw więc chyba spoko. Napięcie nie przekracza krytycznego.
Problemem tej firmy jest biuro i komunikacja z klientem, bo pomimo że dziewczyna z logistyki miła, to jakby nie ogarniała tematu.
Aha dotąd nie otrzymałem uzgodnień ppoz, z racji przeoczenia w biurze ale podobno już wysłane.
Podsumowując ekipa montująca bdb-, biuro oferta i wyliczenia bdb-, logistyka mierny

----------

